# Hog Help!



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Going to Zaleski State Park in the morning and looking for information on the HOGS. Does anyone have any tips or favorite spots. Not looking for GPS numbers, just an idea which way to go.


If anyone has any words of wisdom, that would be great.


I will post on Monday with hopefully pictures


Thanks


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Any luck? Wondering if you found any hogs? 

Huntinbull


----------

